# Comparing the Nautilus Monster and Monster G10/11



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

Can someone help me understand the difference between these 2 reels? Is the body the same and just a different spool? I am confused. I will be looking for a reel that will reside on an 11 wt Sage Method most of the time but I want to be able to use on a 12wt for Sailfish but then also have an option for a heavy 10wt reel. I already own NVG's from the 6/7 to the 9/10 but have no first hand experience with these larger reels.

Although I love hearing about other things, please keep this topic on these reels only.

Thanks in advance,
Danny


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Best I can tell is the 9/10 spool matches with the 10/11 frame. I looked into it to see if I could use different size spools on my monster and it didn't appear compatible with other spools.

So, if you have the 9/10 already i think you should be able to accomplish what you're after by adding a 10/11 spool, although the backing capacity may limit you to gsp


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

Monster G10 has a shallower spool.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I have the NV 10/11 I use on a 10 wt and 8 wt with the smaller spool. Versatile.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> I have the NV 10/11 I use on a 10 wt and 8 wt with the smaller spool. Versatile.


Dang, that's a big reel to be throwing on an 8. Is that the Monster G10/11 or the older model?

One of my sources today says that the Monster frame is the same but the 12 spool is larger and holds more backing. I don't know if that mean wider (possible?) or deeper. 

I could have swore I read somewhere sometime that the Regular Monster and Monster 10/11 spools could be used with the same frame.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Older model.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

I looked for the email I sent to nautilus a while back but it got deleted. I sent another inquiry so I'll post the answer when it comes.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

I received a definitive answer today. Their is only one Monster body. It fits both the "Monster" Spool and the G Monster 10/11 Spool. The 10/11 spool carries less backing for heavy flats use and is more $$$ due to longer time to produce. The idea is to have one reel body and a light spool setup for all longer casting durations and the bigger spool (more backing) for slinging to billfish.


----------



## flyz (Jan 2, 2017)

It's like what they did with the X frame XL and XL Max, same diameter and width but one is deeper to allow more backing


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Cool! I guess my info was old and inaccurate. glad to know the correct story


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

any one have any experience between the 2 spools regarding weight once you load the backing and line on. I am getting a monster, but thinking that getting the 10/11 spool and using braid may be a bit less weight than the bigger spool. The weight of the spools is only 1/10 of an once difference on their own - so any weight savings would, be in the amount of backing - not sure fit this is enough to matter?


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

Guys, I need some help making a final decision.

I am pulling the trigger on a Monster and need to decide between the lower capacity 10/11 spool and the larger capacity spool. This reel will most likely stay affixed to my 12wt one pc but will pull double duty on an 11wt as well.

The mounted spools weigh the same so all this boils down to in the end is the weight of about 150 yds of 30lb standard backing.

My gut tells me to go with the higher capacity b/c this reel is so light anyway. Also, for what's it's worth, the larger capacity reel is $20 less.

Thanks in advance,
Danny


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I have the 12 on an nrx one piece. Not sure what benefit the 11 would bring. id rather have the extra line and not need it, than need it and get spooled.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

i Vote Go with the 12 spool. Best case scenario you find it's fine with the 11 too (most likely I think). If somehow it's totally unmanageable then get the smaller spool.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I just ordered one w the 10/11 spool. I figure with braid I'll get at least 300 yards of backing - no need carrying around any extra weight if not necessary.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

MSG, I went ahead and got the bigger one. Gonna keep this thing rigged up while on big boat offshore. 

We'll trade when needed. Wait, you reel LH, correct? Hey, when are we fishing together? We gotta compare some gear


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Danny, I have to tell you that having 300yrds of backing on a 12wt is a serious must-have, especially if you are solo fishing. I'd definitely go for the larger spool for the 12. 
The few ounces of extra backing will not effect your casting in any way, trust me when I say that. You'll remember I said that one way or another when you either get your ass handed to ya, or you kept that from happening.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks again guys. Went with the larger capacity spool.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Danny - I reel right - we need to get together up in your new of the woods - maybe later this month.

Ted,
It's sort of funny already that you and I end up on so many threads - and represent 2 different ends of the spectrum regarding the weight issue! Certainly the yin and the yang of reel weights.


----------

